# sorgenti d'acqua calda



## valenca

Salve di nuovo,
sempre nella stessa opera (Luis Hémon, Chapdelaine) avrei bisogno di un consiglio riguardo alla traduzione di <<trous chauds>> presente nella seguente frase:
"Le lac est encore bon...niais les rivières ne sont déjà plus sûres. La glace s'est fendue cette semaine à ras le banc de sable en face de l'île, là où il y a eu des trous chauds tout l'hiver"

io avrei tradotto così:
- Il lago è ancora ben messo... ma i fiumi non sono già più sicuri. Il ghiaccio si è spaccato questa settimana vicino al banco di sabbia diffronte all’isola, là dove ci sono state delle sorgenti calde tutto l’inverno. "

grazie per il vostro prezioso parere!


----------



## matoupaschat

Non saprei dire cosa sono esattamente, ma mi meraviglierei che fossero vere e proprie sorgenti calde, penserei piuttosto a delle zone più calde delle acque del fiume, sia perché lì c'è meno corrente, sia per qualche altro strano motivo. Un'altra ipotesi sarebbe che i misteriosi "trous chauds" fossero dei buchi dove verrebbero a respirare delle foche.


----------



## valenca

Grazie x il consiglio! In effetti é proprio strano e difficile da capire :-(


----------



## matoupaschat

Da un'altra ricerca su google Canada risulta che "les trous chauds" sono delle piccole zone dove lo strato di ghiaccio sul lago è molto più sottile o addirittura inesistente. In italiano, niente, mi dispiace!


----------



## valenca

Grazie mille ancora!


----------



## Necsus

Non so se in Canada, ma questo è definito _trou chaud_:
http://v23.lscache7.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/10231886.jpg


----------



## valenca

Grazie! 
Potrebbero quindi definirsi
'buche d'acqua calda' ?


----------



## matoupaschat

La caratteristica deve essere la perforazione del ghiaccio, ma anche una certa "vistosità". Mi sembra forse meglio tralasciare il dettaglio "chauds" e dire semplicemente "là dove ci sono stati dei buchi tutto l'inverno".


----------



## valenca

Vi ringrazio x il vostro aiuto super prezioso


----------

